# I want it to start after the last door is closed



## izzyizz (Sep 23, 2010)

I had the 5101 installed in my car at Best Buy at Deptford NJ 08096 and the installer can not get passive locking to work correctly on my car. The car is a Chevrolet Impala 2003, and it seems to only work with the driver side door. After the drive door is closed it goes into its count down even if the other doors are open and I want it to start after the last door is closed. He says it should work because my car only has one door sensor, but I do notice when I unlock the doors to the car with the remote the driver side unlocks first and then the other three doors unlock. 


Another issue is when the trunk is opened the horn sounds with one long honk and he said that is the way it goes, but at 3:00 am I don’t want the horn to blow when I open the truck.

Any help would be great I have been there three times and still doesn’t work right
Izzy
:4-dontkno


----------



## izzyizz (Sep 23, 2010)

I wrote Mr. Capaccio the general manager of Best buy at Deptford on Friday 24, 2010 explaining what was going on and in a few hours he wrote back saying bring it in tomorrow Saturday 25, 2010 and Chris will be in and he will do the job right. System works as it should now, but the only thing I forgot to ask was how to lock and unlock the key pad; anyone knows how? ray:
Thanks
Izzyizz


----------



## izzyizz (Sep 23, 2010)

[url]http://kb.directed.com/KnowledgebaseArticle11965.aspx?Keywords=Button+Auto+Lock%22+feature+on+the+transmitter[/URL]

This is what I found, thanks :wave:


SYMPTOMS
How do you activate the "Button Auto Lock" feature on the Responder LE 1-way transmitter and how do you use the transmitter once the feature is turned on

CAUSE
The "Button Auto Lock" feature is used to prevent unintended operation of the system by locking the transmitter buttons and requiring a specific sequence of button activations to unlock the buttons allowing operation of the system.

RESOLUTION
Press and hold the "function" button for approximately 10 seconds or until the amber transmit LED lights solid and the transmitter beeps once. Ignore the car number indicator at 3 seconds. Then press and hold the "unlock" button for approximately 1.5 seconds or until the amber transmit LED blinks twice then stays on and the transmitter beeps twice. You are now in the transmitter configuration menu. At this point you can press the lock button to turn the "Button Auto Lock" feature on, (Amber transmit LED blinks once) or off, (Amber transmit LED blinks twice). Until the transmitter exits the configuration menu you can continue to press the "lock" button toggling through the on and off settings. When the "Button Auto Lock" feature is on, the buttons on the transmitter will automatically lock 60 seconds after the last button push. When the buttons are locked it is necessary to press the "function" button then the "unlock" button to unlock the buttons and operate the system. The buttons will also automatically unlock whenever the ignition is turned off


----------

